

iPad Air 2 Bend Test - chetangole
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nPj9QaXg0E

======
Someone1234
I am not surprised it bent with both the amount and way he was putting force
on it, but I genuinely didn't expect it to just "give" that suddenly and
completely.

I will say the iPhone 6 "bendgate" issue was completely overblown, but I am
happy this issue is getting media attention. Maybe it is something
manufacturers will take more seriously in the future.

You can actually make a device fairly bend-proof without adding too much
weight, it is just something that has to be given engineering time to
accomplish and I hope all manufacturers do that in the future.

With phones getting thinner and larger they will get more bend-able.

------
pyrophane
These are getting a bit out of hand.

